# Feijóo se plantea tirar la toalla y dejar el campo libre a Ayuso



## Fosforiano (23 Dic 2022)

Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa 


Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.

Por eso, según señalan sus allegados, el presidente del PP *se siente como un muñeco* *obligado a poner cara a lo que él no decide*, que le tiene amargado, desnortado y sin fuerza para dar un golpe en la mesa. Esto le está llevando, desde hace ya muchas semanas, según afirman las mismas fuentes, a rumiar la idea de *tirar la toalla* como ha comentado, incluso, a su entorno familiar y de asesores que se trajo de Galicia.

Así las cosas, de momento quienes ganan son los que *buscan que Isabel Díaz Ayuso sea la próxima candidata del PP en las elecciones generales* si, como esperan, obtiene una mayoría absoluta en las elecciones de mayo en la Comunidad en Madrid con el mensaje de «o Sánchez o España». 






Feijóo se plantea tirar la toalla y dejar el campo libre a Ayuso - Diario16


Fuentes consultadas por Diario16, afirman que la noche del pasado lunes la primera llamada que hizo el presidente del Tribunal Constitucional, Pedro




diario16.com


----------



## Tails (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Esto lo demuestra


----------



## Pepinho (23 Dic 2022)

A la mierda¡¡¡.


----------



## nate (23 Dic 2022)

Cualquier cosa puede pasar pero a Feijo no le veo yo madera de lider de un pais. Fuera de Galicia no le quiere nadie. La ayuso sin embargo tiene tirón entre todos los españoles, y además podría llevarse muchos votos de antiguos peperos que ahora votan a vox.


----------



## nraheston (23 Dic 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Esto lo demuestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor, un respeto para los amish. Ellos son los únicos que, con una natalidad de casi 7 hijos por mujer, están esforzándose por crecer y multiplicarse, preservando nuestra moral, nuestra cultura y nuestra civilización.
Me parece durísimo poner como un amish a alguien que ha enriquecido cárteles de droga.
Además de que es Alfonso Núñez FARCjoo


----------



## nraheston (23 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Cualquier cosa puede pasar. A Feijo no le veo yo madera de liderar un pais. Fuera de Galicia no lo quieren nadie. La ayuso son embargo tiene tirón entre todos los españoles. Y además podría llevarse muchos votos de antiguos peperos que ahora votan a vox.



No, Ayuso es una clasista, y su legado son las bandas hispanoamericanas y los menas en Madrid.
Ayuso está mucho más cerca de Colau que de VOX. 
Es mejor que Abascal sea Vicepresidente de López Miras o de Juanma Moruno antes que de Ayuso.


----------



## Tails (23 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Por favor, un respeto para los amish. Ellos son los únicos que, con una natalidad de casi 7 hijos por mujer, están esforzándose por crecer y multiplicarse, preservando nuestra moral, nuestra cultura y nuestra civilización.
> Me parece durísimo poner como un amish a alguien que ha enriquecido cárteles de droga.
> Además de que es Alfonso Núñez FARCjoo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302461




Es que no es un montaje esa es la foto real 









16 Amish face Ohio trial in beard-cutting attacks


A breakaway Amish group accused of settling a score by carrying out hair-cutting attacks against members of their faith moved into the hills of eastern Ohio two decades ago following a dispute over religious differences.




www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## Despotricador (23 Dic 2022)

¿Hay elecciones en mayo en la Comunidad de Madrid? Creía que no.

Por otra parte, cierta la noticia o no. menuda cochambre de periodicucho. Vaya forma más partidista y tendenciosa de difundirla.


----------



## nraheston (23 Dic 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Es que no es un montaje esa es la foto real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, vale, entonces es real como mi foto de Alfonso el ex líder de las FARC.
Sam Mullet es clavado a FARCjoo


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

Un masonazo que ha jodido a los gallegos metiendoles el bable ese y ya no saben ni ingles ni español los niños de alli, 

se puede ir a tomar por el culo, por cierto mis fuentes dicen que es julandron.


----------



## uberales (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Diario16 de ahora no es más que un público o un eldiario más, un medio de soltar desinformación de tres pares. Hace 30 años sí era serio, es más desapareció y crearon el diario de ahora hace dos o tres años creo. Además una panda de progres tarados...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 Dic 2022)

No se quien seria peor para ser presidente del gobierno, si un narco de mierda o una subnormal que repitió primero de BUP


taluec


----------



## belenus (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tails (23 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No se quien seria peor para ser presidente del gobierno, si un narco de mierda o una subnormal que repitió primero de BUP
> 
> 
> taluec



Al Menos ayuso no tiene a alguien que dijera esto


Alicia Padín reconoce que *su objetivo principal son los niños*, "es importante trabajar con las nuevas familias para que le hablen gallego a sus hijos, los niños tienen que ver el gallego como su idioma propio". Pero el verdadero objetivo es la erradicación del castellano de Galicia, algo que admite sin tapujos Alicia Padín: "Claro que hay gente que no habla gallego y no se entiende.* Hoy en día ninguna persona culta debería atreverse a hablar en público en castellano*, porque sería contra nosotros mismos y contra lo nuestro".


*


La 'normalizadora' de la Xunta de Feijóo: "Ninguna persona culta debería atreverse a hablar español en público" - Libertad Digital


*


----------



## stuka (23 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No se quien seria peor para ser presidente del gobierno, si un narco de mierda o una subnormal que repitió primero de BUP
> 
> 
> taluec




Está claro quién sería peor. Los amos tienen al poli bueno y al poli malo.

Los títeres elegidos no tienen valor intrínseco. Pero ofrece un indicativo de qué camino están cogiendo los amos.

Si los amos ponen al narco...agarraos las calandras.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* u*n grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —*como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Dic 2022)

Si lo hace, a lo mejor vuelvo a votar al PP.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (23 Dic 2022)

frijolito el tonto que hizo bueno a Rajoy si deja el cargo vox se desploma y el pp sube como la espuma


----------



## DUDH (23 Dic 2022)

Por mi a tomar por el cu este mamarracho, no pienso votar a nadie y Ayuso tiene sus cositas pero mejor que este señoro


----------



## Luftwuaje (23 Dic 2022)

OK diario16

Si Ayusa le gana las nacionales a Antonio ya le pueden poner un palo entre los dientes al doctor fraude porque le revienta la mandíbula y la piñada del cabreo que se iba a coger.


----------



## morethanafeeling (23 Dic 2022)

Al R-78 le interesa más tener a Ayuso de candidata para hacer ver que PP y PSOE son diferentes y que no resulte tan obvio que tienen la misma agenda y los mismos Amos. Ayuso sería como una "Trump" a la española. Votar a Frijolito es como votar al PSOE directamente, y eso la gente lo percibe.


----------



## Stormtrooper (23 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Cualquier cosa puede pasar. A Feijo no le veo yo madera de liderar un pais. Fuera de Galicia no lo quieren nadie. La ayuso son embargo tiene tirón entre todos los españoles. Y además podría llevarse muchos votos de antiguos peperos que ahora votan a vox.



No será mi voto. Puede que sea el de otros, no lo niego....pero el mio seguro que no.

No tengo ni una sola razón para volver a votar al PP.


----------



## secuestrado (23 Dic 2022)

Se vaya a la mierda el feijoo este


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales


----------



## ShellShock (23 Dic 2022)

Me da igual quien sea la alternativa, al narcopaleto bakulerdo de mierda de Feijoo no lo quiero ni en pintura. Encima moderadito maricón.


----------



## Ulanga75 (23 Dic 2022)

Ya está tardando.


----------



## Ignatius (23 Dic 2022)

Sólo votaré a Ayuso o a VOX.

Frijol es un totalitario liberticida de cuidado. Menudo HDLGP.


----------



## cucerulo (23 Dic 2022)

Traducción: en el PP se están dando cuenta que tienen un candidato con el carisma de una silla vieja que aburre hasta a las ovejas y una candidata que lo puede hacer mil veces mejor y por una vez en la vida están usando la lógica.


----------



## Vulcan86 (23 Dic 2022)

Si feijoo está amargado como estaremos nosotros


----------



## dálmata (23 Dic 2022)

Oposición moderada dice jajaja si es del PSOE el puto traidor frijol.


----------



## kabeljau (23 Dic 2022)

El Partido Papotar sabe lo que hay y que España no quiere al Frijolito; es decir, en Cataluña el Pp está matao por ellos mismos, por traidores y por cobardes, es lo que levemente sé, y a los resultados de las autonómicas os remito, que VOX sacó 11 que son más de los que sacaron Pp y C´s juntos. Y esos 11 se parten el pecho, que como en el resto de España, la tv3, la prensa y las radios ni los mencionan, dado que el nacionalismo es un negocio de unas 10.000 familias y no quieren perderlo. El Pp no hizo nada con la mayoría absoluta, ni genaro, ni 155 a tope, y se dejó escapar al Pelomocho.
¡A TOMAR POR EL CULO!


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2022)

Campaña de agitación progre con *EL BUUUUUNQUEEEEEEER.*

ultramontanos
caverna mediática. 
contubernio
conservadores radicales 
alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero

Ojalá fuese verdad.

Por cierto, que miedo le tienen a Ayuso todos los degenerados progresistas.


----------



## ArmiArma (23 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Por favor, un respeto para los amish. Ellos son los únicos que, con una natalidad de casi 7 hijos por mujer, están esforzándose por crecer y multiplicarse, preservando nuestra moral, nuestra cultura y nuestra civilización.
> Me parece durísimo poner como un amish a alguien que ha enriquecido cárteles de droga.
> Además de que es Alfonso Núñez FARCjoo



Los amish cada 10 años se multiplican por dos y según El Confidencial su "sencilla" economía, formas y usos son una clave para triunfar este siglo.








Los ‘amish’: un modelo de negocio del siglo XVIII para triunfar en el XXI


Sin usar la tecnología, la tasa de éxito empresarial de los 'amish' es sorprendente y sólo un 10% de sus actividades cierra antes de los primeros cinco años




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## stuka (23 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302623




_"La cara es el espejo del ama"_


Conozco a alguno así de mis tiempos (esos subtipos parecen sosias). Eran personajes turbios, "ocultos", con una psicopatía evidente, creando el mal por ahí como quien tira migas de pan, disimuladamente y sin hacer ruido

Si los reunieran a todos en una isla no quedaría ni uno.


----------



## nraheston (23 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si lo hace, a lo mejor vuelvo a votar al PP.



Mejor que no vuelvas a votar al PP.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Dic 2022)

se plantea tirar la toalla pero no se tira él, cual fardo vigués...


----------



## Nicors (23 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> El Partido Papotar sabe lo que hay y que España no quiere al Frijolito; es decir, en Cataluña el Pp está matao por ellos mismos, por traidores y por cobardes, es lo que levemente sé, y a los resultados de las autonómicas os remito, que VOX sacó 11 que son más de los que sacaron Pp y C´s juntos. Y esos 11 se parten el pecho, que como en el resto de España, la tv3, la prensa y las radios ni los mencionan, dado que el nacionalismo es un negocio de unas 10.000 familias y no quieren perderlo. El Pp no hizo nada con la mayoría absoluta, ni genaro, ni 155 a tope, y se dejó escapar al Pelomocho.
> ¡A TOMAR POR EL CULO!



Quizá el pp de Ayuso tuviera muchos votos en Cataluña.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (23 Dic 2022)

Sinceramente no sé si quiero o no. Creo que no.
Ayuso me parece un auténtico azote para la extrema izquierda que gobierna, a diferencia de Feijooy y el golpe de efecto sería tremendo para la derecha. Pero sería injusto para la trayectoria de los que verdaderamente han plantado cara a esta banda, que ha sido VOX, y en 4 años o menos a Ayuso le harían la cama dentro de su propio partido para meter a alguien de izquierdas otra vez y en 8 años o menos otra vez la PSOETA gobernando.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (23 Dic 2022)

El narcochófer es una medianía sin oratoria ni carisma, que no emociona a nadie además de un globalista infecto al servicio de las Logias y los conciliábulos de siempre.
Lo malo es que si la camaleónica Ayuso (que está a favor del aborto, la eutanasia y el relativismo moral), da el paso al frente del partido, puede embaucar a muchos votantes y restar votos a la verdadera alternativa patriótica y social que es VOX.


----------



## elKaiser (23 Dic 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Al R-78 le interesa más tener a Ayuso de candidata para hacer ver que PP y PSOE son diferentes y que no resulte tan obvio que tienen la misma agenda y los mismos Amos. Ayuso sería como una "Trump" a la española. Votar a Frijolito es como votar al PSOE directamente, y eso la gente lo percibe.



Es que resulta demasiado obvio, incluso para un votonto aplaudebalcones del régimen, que el PSOE de Sánchez y el PP de Feijó son el mismo perro con el mismo collar; al menos con Ayuso el collar del perro sería diferente.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (23 Dic 2022)

Ey Jose Mari, ey jose mari tirate un sexto o tirate al mari.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Dic 2022)

Feijóo y su chapita Agenda 2030 sólo hace una cosa: MOLESTAR en la lucha contra el mentiroso Sánchez.

Además, su horrible gestión en el Covid le ha retratado como un liberticida. Pues saco una ley multando hasta con 60.000 euros al que con toda lógica se negaba a ser cobaya...Sánchez no dudaría, por increíble que parezca, en usarlo para destrozarlo en cualquier debate. Me lo imagino diciendo: usted negó a los gallegos su libertad para pincharse...

Otro que molesta es el mentiroso Almeida. Este señor prometió en la pasada campaña electoral para la alcaldía de Madrid eliminar Madrid Central. Y se termino aliando con los de Carmena para aumentarlo...¡ fuera, señor Almeida!


----------



## carlitros_15 (23 Dic 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ¿Hay elecciones en mayo en la Comunidad de Madrid? Creía que no.
> 
> Por otra parte, cierta la noticia o no. menuda cochambre de periodicucho. Vaya forma más partidista y tendenciosa de difundirla.



Ya te digo. Esa mierda de panfleto diciendo que Rajao fue valiente al decidir no hacer oposición a Zapatero y que Zapatero se enfrentó a la "caverna mediática" ,después de haber arruinado al país como cada vez que hacen los socialistas


----------



## Perrosachez (23 Dic 2022)

Ostia, sigue existiendo Diario 16? Que sepáis que fue el que saco el caso Roldán, si, el socialista que fue Director de la Guardia Civil y que lo dirigía Pedro Jota, que luego fundo el mundo.


----------



## Morototeo (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Si hace eso.. en 2023, tendremos PRESIDENTA EN ESPAÑA!!! DOÑA ISABEL!! LA NUEVA ISABEL LA CATOLICA, COJONES!! Eso necesita España, y no tanto politicucho de mierda, y tanto mediocre!! ADELANTE ISABEL, ADELANTE ESPAÑA.


----------



## VandeBel (23 Dic 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Es que no es un montaje esa es la foto real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja. Brutal.


----------



## Morototeo (23 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si lo hace, a lo mejor vuelvo a votar al PP.



Si lo hace, votare al PP por primera vez en mi puta vida.. a ISABEL LA VOTO SI O SI.. sino, que le den al PP y a todos los partidos politicos. y a la madre que los pario a todos,


----------



## Morototeo (23 Dic 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Sólo votaré a Ayuso o a VOX.
> 
> Frijol es un totalitario liberticida de cuidado. Menudo HDLGP.



El problema de Vox es Ayuso.. haran lo posible para sacar mierda para que no se presente.. lo mismo que el psoe, si sale ayuso candidata, se iran a tomar por culo, sacaran mierda de Isabel.. sacaran todo lo que puedan, a mi me la suda.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Dic 2022)

Ojala volviera aznar, decapitara a LA RAMERA CULONA ASEINA y al GAFON SUBNORMAL y se presentara el


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática.



El que marca la hajenda al Frijol es Sorocs, y tal hajenda es la 2030, no otra.

Por desgracia ese tío narigudo va a ser el próximo presidente del gobierno.



nraheston dijo:


> No, Ayuso es una clasista, y su legado son las bandas hispanoamericanas y los menas en Madrid.
> Ayuso está mucho más cerca de Colau que de VOX.
> Es mejor que Abascal sea Vicepresidente de López Miras o de Juanma Moruno antes que de Ayuso.



Eso los boomers de mierda que se pasaron en masa del fanboyismo voxero al ayusismo más extremo no lo tienen en cuenta.

Son los que mandan memes de Catalina de Aragón con cara de Ayuso disparando cañones y cosas así. Y en este país, por desgracia son una gan masa electoril.


----------



## jota1971 (23 Dic 2022)

Feijoo tiene buena entrada en Catalunya pero el PP actual es un partido Madrileño y poco más.....


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Dic 2022)

Perrosachez dijo:


> Ostia, sigue existiendo Diario 16? Que sepáis que fue el que saco el caso Roldán, si, el socialista que fue Director de la Guardia Civil y que lo dirigía Pedro Jota, que luego fundo el mundo.




No tiene nada que ver. Comparten nombre y nada más. Es un panfleto diseminador de bulos al estilo de Preescolar.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Dic 2022)

OJALÁ


----------



## meusac (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Si eso es verdad, no se lo permitirán, necesitan a uno dócil


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302623



Esta mujer toma por tontos a sus lectores. LIberation dice la pava...menuda fuente solvente y sin sesgos jajaja


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Dic 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Feijoo tiene buena entrada en Catalunya pero el PP actual es un partido Madrileño y poco más.....



Feijóo no tiene buena entrada en Cataluña. Salvo para los nacionalistas catalanes, claro...jajaja. Y éstos no le van a votar JAMAS.

En Cataluña se necesita un candidato a lo Vidal Quadras pero con mejor voz y más guapo. Ayuso éso lo cumple. Y que conste que a mí Ayuso me parece una camaleona sin ideas. Vamos, como el 99% de los políticos españoles. Aunque en el caso de los catalanes llega al 100%.


----------



## Perrosachez (23 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver. Comparten nombre y nada más. Es un panfleto diseminador de bulos al estilo de Preescolar.



Sabes que Preescolar no tiene el título de periodismo? Ahí está enchufado por el padre sin saber leer ni escribir. Los progres son asi


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Dic 2022)

¿Están insinuando que Frijolito pretendía dejarle a Sánchez dar un golpe en el TC y adueñarse de la justicia?

Eso es lo que llaman desde el planfeto este una "oposición moderada" al parecer. Como será una suave. Supongo que dejarse encular por Begoño.


----------



## Shy (23 Dic 2022)

Si se presenta Ayuso saca mayoría absoluta, y por eso Feijóo no se va a bajar del carro ni loco.


----------



## nraheston (23 Dic 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> El que marca la hajenda al Frijol es Sorocs, y tal hajenda es la 2030, no otra.
> 
> Por desgracia ese tío narigudo va a ser el próximo presidente del gobierno.
> 
> ...



Bueno, nunca se sabe, entre los menas, las bandas juveniles y Madrid Central, es posible que alguno que otro recapacite y vote a VOX.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Que se vaya a tomarporelputoculoelsoplapollasvacunaziese


----------



## AsustaLerdos (23 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Por favor, un respeto para los amish. Ellos son los únicos que, con una natalidad de casi 7 hijos por mujer, están esforzándose por crecer y multiplicarse, preservando nuestra moral, nuestra cultura y nuestra civilización.
> Me parece durísimo poner como un amish a alguien que ha enriquecido cárteles de droga.
> Además de que es Alfonso Núñez FARCjoo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302461



Los Amish, otros taraos sectarios y que viven en la edad de piedra


----------



## Th89 (23 Dic 2022)

Me da 0 pena el narco.

Es un puto covidiano de mierda, yo no olvido lo que hizo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (23 Dic 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Sólo votaré a Ayuso o a VOX.
> 
> Frijol es un totalitario liberticida de cuidado. Menudo HDLGP.



Pero Ayuso defiende la LGTBIDICTADURA y a los moronegros....


----------



## Persea (23 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Ayuso es sin duda la candidata mas adecuada para volver a engañar al votante de derechas.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (23 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> El Partido Papotar sabe lo que hay y que España no quiere al Frijolito; es decir, en Cataluña el Pp está matao por ellos mismos, por traidores y por cobardes, es lo que levemente sé, y a los resultados de las autonómicas os remito, que VOX sacó 11 que son más de los que sacaron Pp y C´s juntos. Y esos 11 se parten el pecho, que como en el resto de España, la tv3, la prensa y las radios ni los mencionan, dado que el nacionalismo es un negocio de unas 10.000 familias y no quieren perderlo. El Pp no hizo nada con la mayoría absoluta, ni genaro, ni 155 a tope, y se dejó escapar al Pelomocho.
> ¡A TOMAR POR EL CULO!



Descarao, no arreglaron una puta mierda, ni la Okupacion


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Dic 2022)

Diarrea 16 fuente verificada mis cojones morenos....


----------



## nraheston (23 Dic 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Los Amish, otros taraos sectarios y que viven en la edad de piedra



A mí me representan, yo les admiro, prefiero un amish a un pepero.


ArmiArma dijo:


> Los amish cada 10 años se multiplican por dos y según El Confidencial su "sencilla" economía, formas y usos son una clave para triunfar este siglo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaría bien que se duplicaran cada 10 años, pero al ser 7 hijos por mujer, necesitan unos 16 años para duplicar la población.








La población amish de EEUU se duplica en los últimos 16 años


Según un reciente estudio la población de amish en Estados Unidos ha aumentado hasta casi duplicarse en los últimos 16 años. Las razones que se argumentan son el hecho de ser familias numerosas, el…




jesed.wordpress.com












Los amish duplican su población en EE.UU. en los últimos 16 años


Washington. (EFE).- Los amish, un grupo religioso que rechaza los avances de la vida moderna y vive como en el siglo XIX, se ha duplicado en sólo 16 años y se está




www.lavanguardia.com












Amish, un pueblo anclado en el pasado que duplicó su población


La anacrónica comunidad de protestantes pacifistas, emigrada a Estados Unidos desde Alemania, Suiza y Alsacia en el siglo XVIII, está en permanente crecimiento demográfico. Alcanza en 2008 las 2331.000 personas censadas, frente a las 125.000 ce




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## perrosno (23 Dic 2022)

Pues a xtc, ya está tardando.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Un masonazo que ha jodido a los gallegos metiendoles el bable ese y ya no saben ni ingles ni español los niños de alli,
> 
> se puede ir a tomar por el culo, por cierto mis fuentes dicen que es julandron.



Perdona, payaso, pero Galicia tiene mejores notas de Castellano que la mayoria de las taifas de este pais de mierda. Lavate la boca.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (23 Dic 2022)

Cambiamos a un tonto útil, corresponsable de haber contribuido a la paulatina desaparición del idioma de mis padres y abuelos (lo digo porque en burbuja se valoran mucho la cultura blanca y tradicional de Occidente) con su dichoso "bilingüismo cordial" y al estancamiento de Galicia a todos los niveles, por una repetidora graduada en periodismo (es decir en nada) cuya única ideología es decir libertad libertad, porque es lo único que le suena, y con un clasismo acomplejado que rezuma en cada una de sus intervenciones.

Creo que Feijóo debería a ponerse a gestionar las cuentas en algún concello y esta monada irse a tomar cañitas y a cantar Pereza con sus amigas mientras se toman una latita de Mahou.


----------



## BigJoe (23 Dic 2022)

Muchos conservadores han dejado el PP para no volver

Lo único que podría dañar relamnete a VOX a día de hoy, es que el PP presente a Ayuso


----------



## Hermericus (23 Dic 2022)

VOXEROS con las Fake news.

Como os ha comido la tostada Feijoo, ¿eh??

Si fuera verdad y pusieran a AYuso, pasaríais a montar las mismas cosas contra Ayuso.


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No se quien seria peor para ser presidente del gobierno, si un narco de mierda o una subnormal que repitió primero de BUP
> 
> 
> taluec




En Expaña y con esas características que mencionas, ambos son perfiles de alto nivel para llegar a ser presidentes de la nación.


----------



## Don Luriio (23 Dic 2022)

" están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio."......buen ejemplo, el que acabó en un bar emborrachándose mientras en el congreso lo apuñalaban para premiar su moderacion


----------



## AsustaLerdos (23 Dic 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> En Expaña y con esas características que mencionas, ambos son perfiles de alto nivel para llegar a ser presidentes de la nación.



Lo veo y subo a....una okupa de mierda que gobierna mi otrora bonita ciudad


----------



## djvan (24 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Ah que la solución de feijo es hacer lo mismo que hizo el cobarde de Rajoy?

Jajajjaa, pues ya sabemos como acaba


----------



## NXT (24 Dic 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Al Menos ayuso no tiene a alguien que dijera esto
> 
> 
> Alicia Padín reconoce que *su objetivo principal son los niños*, "es importante trabajar con las nuevas familias para que le hablen gallego a sus hijos, los niños tienen que ver el gallego como su idioma propio". Pero el verdadero objetivo es la erradicación del castellano de Galicia, algo que admite sin tapujos Alicia Padín: "Claro que hay gente que no habla gallego y no se entiende.* Hoy en día ninguna persona culta debería atreverse a hablar en público en castellano*, porque sería contra nosotros mismos y contra lo nuestro".
> ...



*Padín es*_, desde el pasado diciembre, *la coordinadora de la Rede de Dinamización Lingüística de Galicia, una entidad de ámbito autonómico creada en 2011 por el primer gobierno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo* a la que, de modo voluntario, se adscriben entidades cuyo principal propósito es la promoción en el uso de la lengua gallega. En la actualidad pertenecen a esta red unas ciento sesenta organizaciones y unos doscientos ayuntamientos y administraciones provinciales de distinto signo político. La Rede no depende orgánicamente de la Consellería de Cultura pero sí está estrechamente vinculada a la Secretaría Xeral de Política Lingüística de este departamento, ya que su titular es el presidente y su *financiación* depende de los *fondos públicos*._









Un cargo vinculado a la Xunta: «Ninguna persona culta debería hablar castellano en público»


La coordinadora de la Rede de Dinamización Lingüística de Galicia, relacionada con la Consellería de Cultura del gobierno gallego, incendia las redes con un ataque a la lengua común de España



www.abc.es


----------



## Alf_ET (24 Dic 2022)

"O Sánchez o España" para unas elecciones autonómicas. 
Acojonante.


----------



## Lefri (24 Dic 2022)

Otro puto bulo de la izmierda para dividir a la derecha.

seran gilipollas


----------



## Jose (24 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Ayuso es la candidata desde el primer minuto. 
El frijol que se dedique a mirar los conejos. 
No vale ni de sparring para Sánchez.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Dic 2022)

Fuentes del entorno de Alberto .... Sí, la Fuente de La Cibeles y la Fuente de la Plaza de Chamberí

Ah, y también la Times New Roman.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (24 Dic 2022)

Si piensa el PP que puede recuperar mi voto teniendo al frente un nacionalista acomplejado que fomenta el regionalismo, que ha sido presidente durante años de una zona de España donde mis hijos no pueden estudiar en español y que no piensa dar la batalla ideológica a la izquierda, ya puede esperar sentado. 

Ayuso es una cantamañanas de cuidado, pero al menos no tiene pinta de ser una acojonada de mierda, como el jefe de su partido.


----------



## rondo (24 Dic 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302474



A ver mugriento,tu lo que quieres es que esto delincuentes del gobierno se vayan de rositas


----------



## Hermericus (24 Dic 2022)

Diario16, el vocero del PSOE. 

Lo deben leer 4 gatos. Hara periodismo al estilo de Tezanos con la estadistica


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Dic 2022)

Como pongan a este puto narco de presidente de España vamos a parecer Colombia.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Dic 2022)

Diario16.com es la fusión del Pravda con el Gramma. 

Menuda basofia roja!!


----------



## skan (24 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> No, Ayuso es una clasista, y su legado son las bandas hispanoamericanas y los menas en Madrid.
> Ayuso está mucho más cerca de Colau que de VOX.
> Es mejor que Abascal sea Vicepresidente de López Miras o de Juanma Moruno antes que de Ayuso.



Quien hace las leyes para que vengan inmigrantes ilegales, para que le den los papeles, para que no se les pueda expulsar, para que les den paguita... es el gobierno, sobre todo cuando gobierna el PSOE.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No se quien seria peor para ser presidente del gobierno, si un narco de mierda o una subnormal que repitió primero de BUP
> 
> 
> taluec



Ostiassss, la pizpi culona repitió 1 de BUP ? Así da gusto remar, haber nacido gilipollas y sacar 10 de media en BUP, carrera, tesis, etc etc, para llegar a fin de mes bien y ya, y ver cómo al gobierno de comunidades, instituciones y gobiernos siempre llegan los mejores, los más preparados, como decía Manuela Indasec.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Me da igual quien sea la alternativa, al narcopaleto bakulerdo de mierda de Feijoo no lo quiero ni en pintura. Encima *moderadito maricón.*



Moderadito, lo que se dice moderadito un tipo que legisló para imponer multas de 60.000 euros a los no emponzoñados… yo lo dejaría en maricón a secas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (24 Dic 2022)

Feijoo no se qué cualidades tiene pero el tío tiene menos carisma que la pata de una silla, es el típico que solo gana por el voto de castigo.


----------



## patroclus (24 Dic 2022)

Me parece que esta información de diario16 es una invención de la cúpula del psoe. Al psoe le interesa que la presidenta del pp sea Ayuso porque mucho votante centrista no la votará y votará al psoe.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (24 Dic 2022)

A ver el cacique sólo es querido en su tierra. No tiene huevos ni carisma.

Si este hombre es presidente del pp es por que la pizpi( o más bien sus asesores) quieren liquidarlo como competencia. 

Todo el mundo dentro y fuera del pp tiene claro que Ayuso terminará liderando el partido.

A nivel personal hace mucho tiempo que estoy convencido que será la primera presidenta de España.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (24 Dic 2022)

No tiene por qué dejar el puesto, con obedecer a Ayuso, todo bien. Eso sí, si va a discrepar con Ayuso, que se vaya.


----------



## Perrosachez (24 Dic 2022)

Ya?


----------



## napobalo (24 Dic 2022)

Esos dos son unos mierdas,

el lider que necesita españa se llama albiol" alias el desokupa"









Albiol y un grupo de vecinos consiguen echar a unos okupas "violentos" en Badalona


El exalcalde de la localidad barcelonesa y candidato del PP sostiene que los ayuntamientos pueden hacer mucho más contra este fenómeno.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

skan dijo:


> Quien hace las leyes para que vengan inmigrantes ilegales, para que le den los papeles, para que no se les pueda expulsar, para que les den paguita... es el gobierno, sobre todo cuando gobierna el PSOE.



Ya, pero solo hay que comparar Castilla y León con Madrid, Navarra, Vascongadas, Valencia, Baleares o Cataluña.
A CyL los menas e inmis ilegales no van porque VOX dijo que no se les regalan subsidios por la cara.
Ayuso da preferencias a los inmis sobre sus propios votantes, es una traidora a su región.








herbert737 on Gab: '¿Inmigrantes para pagar las pensiones o para reci…'


herbert737 on Gab: '¿Inmigrantes para pagar las pensiones o para recibir las ayudas sociales que no alcanzan a millones de españoles en dificultades?'




gab.com


----------



## gold digger (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## esquilero (24 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...




ESa es la manera más rapida que tiene el PP de suicidarse electoralmente en España. Ayuso fuera de la M-40 solo genera asco y mucho votante pepero se quedara en casa antes que ir a votarla.


----------



## Perrosachez (24 Dic 2022)

Ayuso sería el último cartucho. Es una baza segura, pero Feijo será el próximo Presidente del Gobierno en España, si antes no hace un Golpe de Estado el Psicópata, autoproclamandose Napoleón V


----------



## Jotagb (24 Dic 2022)

Sería lo mejor y una mujer presidenta que nunca la hemos tenido en España.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de *conservadores radicales* —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Hasta "_consevadores radicales_" he leído.

Los únicos radicales hoy día son los que estan gobernando.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Un masonazo que ha jodido a los gallegos metiendoles el bable ese y ya no saben ni ingles ni español los niños de alli,
> 
> se puede ir a tomar por el culo, por cierto mis fuentes dicen que es julandron.



Pues su mujer es atractiva


----------



## George Orwell (24 Dic 2022)

Frijolito es invotable. Ha sido junto a UrCULO quién más decididamente intentó obligar a pincharse lo que él dijese. Además de todo lo demás. Que es un pusilánime, una copia barata de Rajao y que no hace oposición real al peor, más mentiroso y más pernicioso presidente del gobierno que se recuerde. 

No sé si tirará la toalla, pero va a conseguir que nos comamos otros cuatro años con la bola de demolición de Antonio Sánchez.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (24 Dic 2022)

Que se largue a tomar por culo ya el senil de mierda


----------



## Euron G. (24 Dic 2022)

Que monte un partido con Olona 

ESPAÑA CENTRAL


----------



## Borzaco (24 Dic 2022)

Que se largue pa la Argentina allí necesitan lumbreras como el ademas podría meter el gallego en la escuelas,los argentinos seguro que se lo agradecen.


----------



## gpm (24 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...





Mira que me cae mal Feijoo pero está fuente es fake en estado puro


----------



## rory (24 Dic 2022)

Tiene menos sangre que las cabras que mata el chupacabras.


----------



## juanelo (24 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Falso, lo del recurso, quién ideó, diseño y ejecuto el recurso de amparo al constitucional fue uno de los asesores que se han venido con él de Galicia, Alvaro Perez.


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Dic 2022)

Él es el candidato, yo les dejaría que hicieran lo que quieran a Rodriguez y a Ayuso, lo que buscan es provocar y así cargarse a Feijó como hicieron con Casado. Mientras no entre al trapo, tiene la sartén por el mango. Es decir, simplemente despreocuparse y dejar que pase el tiempo, porque el PSOE no va a gobernar ya. Lo del recurso tampoco está mal porque le parece bien a mucha gente, por lo que son votos para el PP que le benefician a él, incluso votos de otros que no votaban al PP. A mi me la suda la política y quien sea candidato o no, no soy del PP pero hablo en términos de estrategia. Si Feijó entra al trapo, irán a por él, por eso le provocan al ningunearlo y no pedirle consejo o autorización para esas cosas... Como digo, debería dejarles y no entrar en luchas internas porque irán a joderle la loca del coño con Rodriguez.

Ya una vez sea Presidente, se atrae a Rodriguez y a Ayuso y les ofrece un puesto a dedo en su Gobierno en el que en cualquier momento pueda destituirles, para que así dejen sus antiguos puestos o Ayuso su candidatura, para luego al tiempo echarles y mandarlos al ostracismo político para siempre. Paciencia es la clave. Pensar a largo plazo. Pienso que Feijó tiene este perfil y estrategia, porque va con su personalidad, más tranquila y menos reactiva que Casado, es decir, más maduro y maquiavélico. Así que Rodriguez y Ayuso lo tienen más jodido que con Casado, que fue fácil acabar con él.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Dic 2022)

Fuera de Madrid la ayuso no tiene tirón. 

Hace mucho tengo vaticinado en el foro que la Ayuso, si no le paran los pies, se carga la PePé, como han hecho las chicas de Podemos, como hizo Arrimadas. 

En vox se dieron cuenta a tiempo con Olona y han demostrado control, Casado fue un piolín y cayó en el intento. Frijolito, efectivamente, podría caer también... 

La pizpi es un peligro, pero igual es bueno para España que ponga patasarriba al PiPí



nate dijo:


> Cualquier cosa puede pasar pero a Feijo no le veo yo madera de lider de un pais. Fuera de Galicia no le quiere nadie. La ayuso sin embargo tiene tirón entre todos los españoles, y además podría llevarse muchos votos de antiguos peperos que ahora votan a vox.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Dic 2022)

Como decía... lo que le falta a a España, una ligera de cascos al volante

No, gracias, basta con que la líe parda en la PiPí. 

A ver si surge un partido conservador medio decente... 



Jotagb dijo:


> Sería lo mejor y una mujer presidenta que nunca la hemos tenido en España.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (24 Dic 2022)

venga a seguir debatiendo sobre actores jajaja


----------



## derepen (24 Dic 2022)

Feijoo tiene problemas hasta para leer el guión que le han escrito, normal que estén empezando a comérselo.

En cualquier caso el PP entero es mierda, da igual Ayuso o Feijoo.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Dic 2022)

Feijóo confunde ser moderado con no pisar ningún callo, ni meterse en los debates importantes. La famosa táctica de Rajoy, de esperar que sus rivales metan tanto la pata que se lo dejen todo en bandeja. Y seguir cuanto toque poder, haciendo absolutamente nada. 

No entiendo por qué el PP va por esa línea. Cargándose a Cayetana, dejando arrinconada a Ayuso cuando es la que más se parece a lo que piensa la mayoría de sus votantes. 

Feijóo trasmite aquello de que 'no vamos a tocar nada, pero arreglaremos la economía'. Y creo que se equivoca mucho muchíimo; la gente está muy muy harta del wokismo, el feminazismo, de todas la mierdas ideológicas. Y no se trata de entrar en confrontación violenta, quizás tampoco ser radical (creo que VOX se estanca precisamente por eso....), sino de que hay que cogerle el pulso a lo que la gente siente.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Dic 2022)

M


Fosforiano dijo:


> Fuentes del entorno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo afirman que el Partido Popular presentó el recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional sin que él lo supiera y que se enteró por la prensa
> 
> 
> Un chasco más para Feijoo que, según las mismas fuentes, se siente cada vez más *ninguneado *al comprobar que *le marcan la agenda y la estrategia* un grupo de ultramontanos de su partido y el núcleo duro de la caverna mediática. Ese contubernio de conservadores radicales —como ya ocurrió con la alianza mediática contra José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero— están tirando por tierra, una y otra vez, sus intentos vanos por llevar adelante una oposición moderada. La diferencia entre una y otra situación está en que Rajoy tuvo el valor de no hacerles caso y seguir adelante con su proyecto, valor que no tiene Feijoo para enfrentarse a ellos e imponer su propia estrategia y criterio.
> ...



Maravillosa noticia si fuera verdad. Ojala al narcotraficante hijo de puta que queria meter PCRs anales obligatorios a los gallegos, le metieran la mano por el culo, como a una marioneta, ultramontanos de derechas, y no el narigudo hijo de puta de Soros.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> Cualquier cosa puede pasar pero a Feijo no le veo yo madera de lider de un pais. Fuera de Galicia no le quiere nadie. La ayuso sin embargo tiene tirón entre todos los españoles, y además podría llevarse muchos votos de antiguos peperos que ahora votan a vox.



Venía a esto ....nada que agregar


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (24 Dic 2022)

Feijóo = Estorbo.

Es un nacionalista gallego y perseguidor del idioma español. Alguien así no puede encabezar la oposición contra el traidor Sánchez.


----------



## Strokeholm (24 Dic 2022)

Ya podia ser verdad.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (24 Dic 2022)

frijol = mierda de perro


----------



## Boker (24 Dic 2022)

Ayuso tiene las cosas claras y sabe ver muy bien las intenciones del traidor del la Moncloa.
Con dos cojones se adelantó lanzando un órdago a la moción de Ciudadanos + PSOE + Más Mierda en Madrid + Potemos
Y ganó con fuerza.
Es transparente y dice lo que piensa, es coherente con sus ideas, tiene lealtad a España y defiende la libertad.
Y todo eso es Muuuuy incómodo para los izquierdosos, progres y mugrosos.

Ojalá Ayuso fuera la candidata a las generales. Pero no tengo tan claro que ese sea su deseo.
*Paradójicamente, eso la convierte en la candidata ideal: desconfiad siempre de los que ansían un puesto de mando y poder.*


----------



## fayser (24 Dic 2022)

Sólo están pensando quién serviría mejor para seguir engañando a los españoles y que la Agenda 2030 siga su curso.


----------



## JoseII (24 Dic 2022)

Con su vacunacion obligatoria ya,se como es Feijoo no necesito nada mas


----------



## Gorroto (24 Dic 2022)

Ayuso es mucha Ayuso. Es imposible no tenerla como lideresa. Dejando a un lado cuestiones politicas y lo que se le pueda criticar (este no es el hilo para ello), es una lider nata, rezuma liderazgo, convicción politica por todos los poros de su piel, se comporta de facto como la puta AMA del PP desde hace mucho.

O la encumbras o la quitas de en medio, no hay otra solucion


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> No, Ayuso es una clasista, y su legado son *las bandas hispanoamericanas y los menas en Madrid*.
> Ayuso está mucho más cerca de Colau que de VOX.
> Es mejor que Abascal sea Vicepresidente de López Miras o de Juanma Moruno antes que de Ayuso.



Yo voto a VOX, pero ese argumento es absurdo.

Ayuso no tiene competencias sobre inmigración. Le ponen los menas ahí y se los tiene que tragar. No es tan difícil de entender.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (24 Dic 2022)

Si se presenta antes del muro, gana sin problemas.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Feijóo y su chapita Agenda 2030 sólo hace una cosa: MOLESTAR en la lucha contra el mentiroso Sánchez.
> 
> Además, su horrible gestión en el Covid le ha retratado como un liberticida. Pues saco una ley multando hasta con 60.000 euros al que con toda lógica se negaba a ser cobaya...Sánchez no dudaría, por increíble que parezca, en usarlo para destrozarlo en cualquier debate. Me lo imagino diciendo: usted negó a los gallegos su libertad para pincharse...
> 
> Otro que molesta es el mentiroso Almeida. Este señor prometió en la pasada campaña electoral para la alcaldía de Madrid eliminar Madrid Central. Y se termino aliando con los de Carmena para aumentarlo...¡ fuera, señor Almeida!



La única cosa positiva del Sanchísimo es que por egoismo puro se puso de perfil con muchas cosas de la plandemia. Obviamente fue hijoputa por dejar a las taifas taifear pero por egoismo propio sabía que por si acaso era mejor no mojarse directamente con obligar a pinchar a la gente....


----------



## nraheston (24 Dic 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo voto a VOX, pero ese argumento es absurdo.
> 
> Ayuso no tiene competencias sobre inmigración. Le ponen los menas ahí y se los tiene que tragar. No es tan difícil de entender.



Pues que no les defienda tan a ultranza ni vaya diciendo que son tan españoles como tú y como yo.
También puede desmantelar sus ayudas sociales y la enorme red clientelar derivada de eso


----------



## Gatoo_ (24 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Pues que no les defienda tan a ultranza ni vaya diciendo que son tan españoles como tú y como yo.
> También puede desmantelar sus ayudas sociales y la enorme red clientelar derivada de eso



Lo primero yo no lo he visto, aunque tampoco me importa porque no la pienso votar, así que ahórrate la respuesta.

En cuanto a lo segundo, algunos pensáis que un presidente autonómico es un dios que puede hacer lo que le dé la gana. Ellos también tienen una legislación superior que deben cumplir; primero la europea y después la española, y si no mira lo que hizo Almeida con su promesa de derogar Madrid Central, que llegó a su silla del ayuntamiento, se leyó la normativa europea y dijo "_Hostia, que no puedo_".

No tengo ninguna duda de que el Partido Progre es una pandilla de traidores de mierda, pero incluso en estos casos hay que opinar con un mínimo de juicio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Esta mujer toma por tontos a sus lectores. LIberation dice la pava...menuda fuente solvente y sin sesgos jajaja



No como okdiarrea! Dónde va a parar!


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (24 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No como okdiarrea! Dónde va a parar!



¿ Me ha visto usted alabar al Inda?...
A usted lo que le jode es que no nos dejemos engañar.


----------



## lonbo (24 Dic 2022)

Nadie que haya sacado un mierda decreto imponiendo 60000€ de multa a no vacunados puede ser presidente del gobierno. Por dignidad no podemos permitirlo. Por mi parte todos los peperos pueden irse a ponerse su siguiente dosis y seguir envenenándose.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Dic 2022)

A ayuso fuera de madrid no la votará ni el tato


----------



## JesZgz (24 Dic 2022)

Feijoo que se vaya a su casa que no tiene capacidad para servir a los españoles de ninguna forma. Es un inutil para la sociedad.

Ayuso seguramente se quede en un bluff en cuanto toque poder, pero al menos hay una pequeña posibilidad de que se le vaya la oya y ponga algo en orden (a los funcis, por ejemplo).


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Dic 2022)

es un pargela el feijo este,. ni sirve para gobernar nada ni de oposición.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Dic 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ Me ha visto usted alabar al Inda?...
> A usted lo que le jode es que no nos dejemos engañar.



Se te nota que no te han engañado...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (24 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Se te nota que no te han engañado...



Veo que usted es un buen observador...jojojo


----------



## nate (24 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> A ayuso fuera de madrid no la votará ni el tato



Y a feijo si? Te recuerdo que fuera de Galicia no lo quiere nadie. Pero nadie nadie. Es un ser despreciable a los ojos de cualquiera que no sea gallego.


----------



## 917 (24 Dic 2022)

Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Dic 2022)




----------

